# Anyone here know this person?



## grimfang (Feb 18, 2004)

i am NOT trying to question the creditials of this guy, i simply wnat to know who he is... his website does't really tell me WHO he is... I figure someone in the kenpo community may have an idea of who he is...
the man's name is Lee Bachman... apparantly he wrote a book or two, and has a few videos available... its my understanding that he conducts a lot of seminars for corporate clients...

here's the link to his site...
http://www.infinitykenpo.com/lee_bachman.htm 

again.. i am NOT trying to question his creditials... i just stumbled upon his site, and curious to find out exacly who he is.


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 4, 2004)

grimfang said:
			
		

> i am NOT trying to question the creditials of this guy, i simply wnat to know who he is... his website does't really tell me WHO he is... I figure someone in the kenpo community may have an idea of who he is...
> the man's name is Lee Bachman... apparantly he wrote a book or two, and has a few videos available... its my understanding that he conducts a lot of seminars for corporate clients...
> 
> here's the link to his site...
> ...


I read on of his books, not a bad book. explains basics without getting too technical. (in my humble and not so educated opinion). :asian:


----------



## headkick (Mar 4, 2004)

grimfang said:
			
		

> i am NOT trying to question the creditials of this guy, i simply wnat to know who he is... his website does't really tell me WHO he is... I figure someone in the kenpo community may have an idea of who he is...
> the man's name is Lee Bachman... apparantly he wrote a book or two, and has a few videos available... its my understanding that he conducts a lot of seminars for corporate clients...
> 
> here's the link to his site...
> ...



Not at all certain, but I think he is of Tracy lineage...


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

"Mr. Lee Bachman has combined the "old ways" of the Art with modern times. His instruction focuses on the martial arts in today's society. Here, the ancient Art of Kenpo is combined with current ways of life - giving it a contemporary flavor. 

Mr. Bachman has stated that "a student's skill reflects the skill of his/her instructor." All instructors should have a unique need to perceive themselves as part of a relay team, passing the wisdom on to the students and many of them become instructors and again pass on the flame of knowledge which was originally given to them years before. They stress intense training within a semi-relaxed atmosphere. 

Mr. Bachman views his teaching as an instrumental vehicle for Kenpo, but more importantly, as a vital instrument in the perpetuation of the "Art" itself. It should be noted that his concepts and philosophies have been recognized as well as featured in several magazines which carry international circulation including, Inside Kung-Fu, Black Belt, Dojo, International Kenpo Karate Newsletter, World Kenpo Karate Forum and The World of Martial Arts. 

Mr. Bachman considers it an honor and a privilege to be able to teach. He believes that his students should incorporate "discipline and discipleship" in their training. He is always open to new ways of thinking and listens closely to the ideas and questions that emanate from the students and their senior instructors. It is this "openness" that allows for growth on all levels. When it comes to training and techniques, above all else, he emphasizes logic not simple repetition or memorization. Putting logic into the teaching of techniques allows for problem-solving as well as good performance. This way the student not only executes the the moves properly but understands the reasons or the "Why behind the movements..." This concept is such a vital part of his being that Mr. Bachman has written a book about it entitled Quantum Kenpo "Pulling the Pieces Together." His philosophies and theories can be enjoyed via his books, videos and other works as well as through his workshops and seminars, held the year. 

He has written many books and videos on a variety of martial art topics. "

Found on the Who's Who in Kenpo site
http://kenponet.tripod.com/flame/whoswho/whoswho/lee_bachman.html


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 





			
				grimfang said:
			
		

> i am NOT trying to question the creditials of this guy, i simply wnat to know who he is... his website does't really tell me WHO he is... I figure someone in the kenpo community may have an idea of who he is...
> the man's name is Lee Bachman... apparantly he wrote a book or two, and has a few videos available... its my understanding that he conducts a lot of seminars for corporate clients...
> 
> here's the link to his site...
> ...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 4, 2004)

headkick said:
			
		

> Not at all certain, but I think he is of Tracy lineage...


I believe he started out with Tracy's and then moved to EPAK.  He probably should have run some of his book material past a physics teacher, though.  Of course, I've been out of the halls of academia for a long time, and physics was never my strong suit anyway.  Ah, well...


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Just found some info on Mr Bachman on the tracy website:

http://www.tracyskarate.com/Tracytree/SandanALL.htm

Sandan
(3rd Degree Black Belt)
Bachman, Lee Alan    B-327 03-25-84    Mark Miller


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 




			
				Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> I believe he started out with Tracy's and then moved to EPAK.  He probably should have run some of his book material past a physics teacher, though.  Of course, I've been out of the halls of academia for a long time, and physics was never my strong suit anyway.  Ah, well...


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't know the man, however in the early 90's after Mr. Parker died, Bachman claimed at first that he trained directly with SGM Parker and that he was a 7th Dan. My instructor, who coincidentally was the Mid-West Rep for the IKKA and a student of SGM Parker had this brought to his attention. Unfortuneatly nobody had ever heard of him (Bachman).


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 28, 2004)

i beleive he's from the tracy lineage.


----------

